# chattahoochee float trip



## madrabbit (Jun 16, 2010)

Me and buddy of mine from work put in at the Whitesburg boat ramp and took out at Franklin.  The trip was right at 26 miles with several shoals in between.  No whitewater, but fun shoals to ride thru.  The funnest 2 would be the shoal at Plant Yates when you shoot the gap at their shoals, and the last shoal just before franklin. There was a pretty good bit of slow water and we did alot of paddling. Shoulders are sore, but it was worth it.  Saw about 3 bald eagles, a few deer, and so many Gar and carp that we couldnt keep count.  Naming those just because i like to bowfish.  The Trip took us about 9 hours. we could have done it quicker, but we decided to walk up and look at a waterfall that feeds into the river and played at each one of the shoals.  Pretty good run and alot of good scenery.  Trying to get a bigger group next time.


----------



## arcame (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2010)

Good deal. Next time take the rod and reel and catch some fish. Should be a few stripers to keep you busy in those shoals.


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 17, 2010)

Does look like a good trip.


----------



## madrabbit (Jun 17, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Good deal. Next time take the rod and reel and catch some fish. Should be a few stripers to keep you busy in those shoals.



Yeah i thought about it..but it was my kayak's maiden voyage and didnt know how it would do.  I definately know next time!!  will have a pole.


----------



## doedays68 (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a long float.  If you don't want to do the whole trip as described above, you can float 12 mi of it and take out at the public boat ramp, provided by Georgia Power, just past Plant Wansley (river right).  You can access the boat ramp via Hollingsworth Ferry Rd.  The 12mi took me and my wife about 4-5 hrs.  Lots of flat water and a trolling motor would make fishing easy.  The rock dam at Plant Yates by the plant intake makes for a good rapid.


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 2, 2010)

when we went past...the wansley ramp wasnt open and had about a 4 ft tall dirt mound on it.  could have been wash dirt from flooding...dont know.   didnt look like anybody has used in awhile.


----------



## doedays68 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's in good working order now.


----------

